# Noob with a beretta 92fs or m9a1????



## Rvidalny (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry to bother you guys, I am from NYC and just bought my first handgun, I chose a beretta. The box says it's a 92fs type m9a1. My question is is it a 92fs or is it referred to as something else. With all the variations out there I'm confused and want to be certain as to what I have bought. Mine has three dot sights the plastic guide rod and a rail. The bottom portion states m9a1 but the slide says 92fs. Thanks for your time, r


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

its the same gun

here is the beretta link

Deprecated Browser Error


----------



## Rvidalny (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you for the verification, I wasnt sure since they also have a 92a1 listed and I can not tell what differences are between the two. And thank you for the info and quick reply.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

92fs civilian designation, m9a1 military designation


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

only difference I've been able to find is 92fs has a plastic guide rod, m9's have a metal guide rod. all else is exactly the same


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You have a 92FS type M9a1 whatever that means, which has a rail which is probably the only main difference and sand resistent magazines which you could interchange in a 92FS. Very slight difference between the two except for the rail, magazines, and perhaps guiderod, in which you could go steel or plastic in either one.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

While all the 92 series are quite similar there are differences that are not insignificant. For instance the number of notches in the rails of the M9A1 and the 92A1 are not the same. Also, when you hold them each there is a noticeable difference in the weight distribution. There are certainly far more similarities than differences. You could accidentally swap most parts during a simultaneous cleaning and never notice!What you have is an excellent pistol regardless of the exact model, but assuming the pistol matches the box it is the M9A1 model and will say so on one side of the slide.


----------

